# Dillon and Marlene!!



## missmarstar

Dillon is in Texas somewhere.... Suzanne is on her way to meet Greg, and Dillon & the other rescue Goliath will be spending the night at Greg's tonite... then getting up bright and early tomorrow to head to New Mexico to meet Kerri.... 

i am so excited, its hard to sit here at work all weekend waiting!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Doing a happy dance for you, Dillon, Goliath, and transporters YOU ROCK


----------



## Merlins mom

missmarstar said:


> Dillon is in Texas somewhere.... Suzanne is on her way to meet Greg, and Dillon & the other rescue Goliath will be spending the night at Greg's tonite... then getting up bright and early tomorrow to head to New Mexico to meet Kerri....
> 
> i am so excited, its hard to sit here at work all weekend waiting!!


I bet!!! Glad to hear Dillon and Goliath are on the move though. Sounds like everything is going smoothly.

I guess with all the long distances travelled, pictures aren't going to be posted as fast!


----------



## missmarstar

Merlins mom said:


> I bet!!! Glad to hear Dillon and Goliath are on the move though. Sounds like everything is going smoothly.
> 
> I guess with all the long distances travelled, pictures aren't going to be posted as fast!


thats exactly right... Dean will be spending the night at a relatives house in Lafayette tonite instead of driving alllll the way back to alabama... so i don't know if he'll be able to post any pics until tomorrow... suzanne said she will post some when she gets home, should be in a few hours!


----------



## PeanutsMom

Can't wait!


----------



## missmarstar

JUST got off the phone with Suzanne... she's just met with Greg, so the boys will be spending the night with Greg and taking off again tomorrow morning. Suzanne said she will be posting pics as soon as she gets home in about an hour! she said that Dillon is GORGEOUS, his pics don't do him justice, and he rode sprawled out sleeping in the backseat... Goliath slept with his head on the center console letting her pet him the whole way  pics coming soon guys so keep watching!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

yaayyy! can't wait!!


----------



## Merlins mom

Coooool!!! Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great to hear the transport is going smoothly! Big pats on the back to all the transporters.


----------



## indysmum

woo hoo hes on his way great job everyone.


----------



## desilu

I'm back! Pictures posted here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31180&page=7


----------



## gold'nchocolate

Those pictures came out great!!!


----------



## missmarstar

they sure did!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

missmarstar said:


> thats exactly right... Dean will be spending the night at a relatives house in Lafayette tonite instead of driving alllll the way back to alabama...


 
Actually...I decided to come on back home, Miles & I drove the 7 hours on back to Sweet home Alabama so we could sleep at home tonight! I'm working on the pictures, I'll try and get them up tonight.


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

The Pictures are great!!

Goliath and Dillon are beautiful boys!! Congratulations to their new familiies!!


----------



## Deborah

This is so much fun to watch.............Goliath is really an awesome dog and I'm so glad he has found a good home in NM. Sometimes the older dogs have a hard time being placed. I would love to see pictures of Goliath meeting his new parents!

It goes without saying that Dillion is going to have a wonderful home.....he is a beauty!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

good job to all the unselfish people who have made this trip happen. happy homes to golisth and dillon. just goes to show nothing is impossible.


----------



## jak_sak

Hey there! Does anyone here know how those two little cute goldens are doing?

Are Sammy and Dillion getting along?


----------



## ShannonW

lol. Sammy and Dillon are OKAY looking, but Marlene... wowza! :bowl:


----------



## jak_sak

ShannonW said:


> lol. Sammy and Dillon are OKAY looking, but Marlene... wowza! :bowl:


Does that mean she is doing great or bad? Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Yeah, shes a hottie fosho! 
I heard they are doing great!! Loving on each other every second of the day!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31858&highlight=Dillon

Do a search on Dillon, you will turn up lots of great pictures.

I thought you were online when all the "banned" stuff came down yesterday?


----------



## ShannonW

jak_sak said:


> Does that mean she is doing great or bad? Pardon my ignorance.



Ah; my bad! I should have been more clear! Total hottie.  lol!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Sienna's Mom said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31858&highlight=Dillon
> 
> Do a search on Dillon, you will turn up lots of great pictures.
> 
> I thought you were online when all the "banned" stuff came down yesterday?


 
I wasnt... 
I think Im getting ready to move in with her!!! How exciting is that!!! San Diego here I come!


----------



## jak_sak

Sienna's Mom said:


> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=31858&highlight=Dillon
> 
> Do a search on Dillon, you will turn up lots of great pictures.
> 
> I thought you were online when all the "banned" stuff came down yesterday?



I know...I was, but I love her goldens and miss those pictures....just wondering if anyone knew what happened to her goldens....and ofcourse hope she is doing ok too....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm so confused... why's everyone writing banned in their user titles?

Anyway, I hope everything is okay with everyone.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Did something happen to them?


----------



## lovealways_jami

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm so confused... why's everyone writing banned in their user titles?
> 
> Anyway, I hope everything is okay with everyone.


Banned of Brothers... DUH? Ever seen it?


----------



## Sienna's Mom

lovealways_jami said:


> I wasnt...
> I think Im getting ready to move in with her!!! How exciting is that!!! San Diego here I come!


Okay, I'm confused here... are you joking? What about your boyfriend?? Am I confusing it with someone else, that you were going to get married?


----------



## jak_sak

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm so confused... why's everyone writing banned in their user titles?
> 
> Anyway, I hope everything is okay with everyone.


there is nothing in the rules that say what I can't write on the user title. Thats my way of protesting what happened over the past few days without "offending" anyone....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

lovealways_jami said:


> Banned of Brothers... DUH? Ever seen it?


Nope, can't say I ever heard of it.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Sienna's Mom said:


> Okay, I'm confused here... are you joking? What about your boyfriend?? Am I confusing it with someone else, that you were going to get married?


Actually the marraige thing didnt work out, and Im getting ready to lose my job...
Its a long drawn out story... but Marlene offered to give me a home since I have no where else to go..shes even paying for my fuel!! 
Im lucky I have such great friends!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

jak_sak said:


> there is nothing in the rules that say what I can't write on the user title. Thats my way of protesting what happened over the past few days without "offending" anyone....


From what I know Marlene is okay... her "boys" are okay... and YES, I will miss all those great shots and Marlene, of course.


----------



## AndyFarmer

lovealways_jami said:


> I wasnt...
> I think Im getting ready to move in with her!!! How exciting is that!!! San Diego here I come!


Ummmm....no you're not! Me and Jo Ellen are moving to SD first...remember  LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold

AndyFarmer said:


> Ummmm....no you're not! Me and Jo Ellen are moving to SD first...remember  LOL


But if you do that, how am I supposed to come visit you in MO!


----------



## jak_sak

AndyFarmer said:


> Ummmm....no you're not! Me and Jo Ellen are moving to SD first...remember  LOL



:worthless


----------



## Sienna's Mom

lovealways_jami said:


> Actually the marraige thing didnt work out, and Im getting ready to lose my job...
> Its a long drawn out story... but Marlene offered to give me a home since I have no where else to go..shes even paying for my fuel!!
> Im lucky I have such great friends!


OMGoodness Jami- I'm so sorry it didn't work out, so much to deal with. Wow, living with Marlene will be a trip!!  She will keep you smiling.


----------



## AndyFarmer

jak_sak said:


> there is nothing in the rules that say what I can't write on the user title. Thats my way of protesting what happened over the past few days without "offending" anyone....


 
I love this guy!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer

GoldenLover84 said:


> But if you do that, how am I supposed to come visit you in MO!


Back to your original plan....drive South then west to SOCAL!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Well, GL, I dont know how you are getting to Jo...
BUT I NEED DONATIONS!
Donate to the "Get Jami to Marlene" cause... anyone have a paypal account I can borrow?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

lovealways_jami said:


> Actually the marraige thing didnt work out, and Im getting ready to lose my job...
> Its a long drawn out story... but Marlene offered to give me a home since I have no where else to go..shes even paying for my fuel!!
> Im lucky I have such great friends!


Jami... holy cow... I'm so sorry!!! What about your two furbabies... are they coming too??


----------



## lovealways_jami

Sienna's Mom said:


> OMGoodness Jami- I'm so sorry it didn't work out, so much to deal with. Wow, living with Marlene will be a trip!!  She will keep you smiling.


He decided he didnt want to have kids...
I think I do...
And plus~ Marlene knows like a million navy guys who want to have babies with me...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah... imagine 4 dogs in Marlene's tiny little 800sqft place... LOL...wow. 

That would actually be kinda smelly. :


----------



## lovealways_jami

I just dont want to get divorced EVER so I put up a huge wall and Im climbing it to SAN DIEGO BABY!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Actually, she said it would be fine if they came... 
Im hoping I can get my own house not long after I get there
Hope Housing is way down...


----------



## AndyFarmer

You go girl!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I'm so glad you get to take the kids with you!! I'm positive you won't have any problems finding someone who's perfect... you're just adorable!!!


----------



## jealous1

Good luck Jami! T.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Im stoked, even if it just lasts for the summer
"Summer Luvin, had me a blaaaassssttttt"


----------



## AndyFarmer

So Jami....are you "leaving" the forum?? lol


----------



## lovealways_jami

Lego&Jacub said:


> I'm so glad you get to take the kids with you!! I'm positive you won't have any problems finding someone who's perfect... you're just adorable!!!


You are the sweetest thing that lives!!


----------



## jak_sak

Hey one question - Can I post the picture of someone who is banned in the "Photo Contest" section? If so, I would like to submit these cute puppers!!

What dya guys think?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

lovealways_jami said:


> Actually, she said it would be fine if they came...
> Im hoping I can get my own house not long after I get there
> Hope Housing is way down...


I'm in the SF area, not SD, and housing prices are down from what they were, but the median house price in my county is still more than $700,000. I'd guess they're still pretty outrageous in the San Diego area, too. Santa Clara County has a mix of very upscale areas where homes start in the $2-$3 million range, to some less expensive areas where condos can be had for $300-$400k. 

Not to burst your balloon, but housing out here is still way overpriced (and frankly, I hope it stays that way for 4 more years until I retire and move away!)


----------



## lovealways_jami

AndyFarmer said:


> So Jami....are you "leaving" the forum?? lol


No Way! 
Im sure Marlene has a computer (if she hasnt thrown it out the window yet) .. I will get on there and she can still see everybodies babies!! Im getting pumped up!
I wish she couldve helped me tell everyone the news...


----------



## cubbysan

lovealways_jami said:


> He decided he didnt want to have kids...
> I think I do...
> And plus~ Marlene knows like a million navy guys who want to have babies with me...


You did the right thing. I often wonder about my friends who decided not to have kids, if when they are in their 60's and think back "Should I have?"

I also have a guy friend who just got married a few years ago, with all intentions on having kids. After a month of marriage, he realized that it was a hard transition living with somebody, and the costs. "He" decided he no longer wants a family. Now his wife does, and she is sort of stuck. He told her to find somebody else if she wanted kids. She moved from Canada to marry him. I feel so bad for her, and I figure it is just a matter of time before she leaves.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm in the SF area, not SD, and housing prices are down from what they were, but the median house price in my county is still more than $700,000. I'd guess they're still pretty outrageous in the San Diego area, too. Santa Clara County has a mix of very upscale areas where homes start in the $2-$3 million range, to some less expensive areas where condos can be had for $300-$400k.
> 
> Not to burst your balloon, but housing out here is still way overpriced (and frankly, I hope it stays that way for 4 more years until I retire and move away!)


OMG!!!! That is high... 
But, hey, if you are gonna go, go all out right?
I have pretty good credit and Im hoping to get on at another Railcar Facility there...


----------



## ShannonW

omg Jami! This is the first I have heard of all of this! That's CRAZY!

Firstly, I'm super jealous that you get to have Marlene to yourself (not to mention Sam and Dillon!).
Secondly, GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR MOVE! This is a big step!

I hope you find a nice sexy navy man for yourself!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

lovealways_jami said:


> OMG!!!! That is high...
> But, hey, if you are gonna go, go all out right?
> I have pretty good credit and Im hoping to get on at another Railcar Facility there...


perfect credit isn't everything. You have to have proof of income and such.

My ex-boyfriend was just lookin at houses in San Diego. He went to the bank (and his credit is amazing) he got approved for $500,000. you know what you could buy in San Diego for that when he was looking 3 weeks ago?

Nothing but small little 900sq foot homes.

So, he went to Arizona (Phoenix) and bought a BRAND NEW (it's being built for him now) 3,051sq ft, 5 bedroom home for $253,000.

I don't see why ANYONE would waste their money living in California....


----------



## lovealways_jami

cubbysan said:


> You did the right thing. I often wonder about my friends who decided not to have kids, if when they are in their 60's and think back "Should I have?"
> 
> I also have a guy friend who just got married a few years ago, with all intentions on having kids. After a month of marriage, he realized that it was a hard transition living with somebody, and the costs. "He" decided he no longer wants a family. Now his wife does, and she is sort of stuck. He told her to find somebody else if she wanted kids. She moved from Canada to marry him. I feel so bad for her, and I figure it is just a matter of time before she leaves.


I love him, but people who love each other get divorced all the time... Kids are a big part of life.. and for some reason I dont think I could go my whole life without them!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

GoldenLover84 said:


> perfect credit isn't everything. You have to have proof of income and such.
> 
> My ex-boyfriend was just lookin at houses in San Diego. He went to the bank (and his credit is amazing) he got approved for $500,000. you know what you could buy in San Diego for that when he was looking 3 weeks ago?
> 
> Nothing but small little 900sq foot homes.
> 
> So, he went to Arizona (Phoenix) and bought a BRAND NEW (it's being built for him now) 3,051sq ft, 5 bedroom home for $253,000.
> 
> I don't see why ANYONE would waste their money living in California....


Im just ready for a big change, and hey, maybe one of those navy guys will have bunches of money??
Boy I sound like a winner, dont I?


----------



## jak_sak

GoldenLover84 said:


> perfect credit isn't everything. You have to have proof of income and such.
> 
> My ex-boyfriend was just lookin at houses in San Diego. He went to the bank (and his credit is amazing) he got approved for $500,000. you know what you could buy in San Diego for that when he was looking 3 weeks ago?
> 
> Nothing but small little 900sq foot homes.
> 
> So, he went to Arizona (Phoenix) and bought a 3,051sq ft, 5 bedroom home for $253,000.
> 
> I don't see why ANYONE would waste their money living in California....



I love the Governator!! So I say buy a house in KaleeFORNia.....you go Jami girl....lets start a Jami move to SD paypal fund....lol....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Moochie Moochie!! :

I know, I think Cali is okay for rentals, but I sure as heck would NEVER buy a home there. It seriously isn't worth it the way those prices are when you can live some place just as hot and beautiful and pay so much less!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Marlene also said she will help be stop smoking a lose weight...
Id sure like to have that cute little butt shes got..


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So is Nicole (Rosco's Mom) actually banned or just pretending. There's no option for me to PM her anymore so not sure what's goin' on there.


----------



## PeanutsMom

I believe she is actually banned.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

lovealways_jami said:


> Im just ready for a big change


I know the feeling. After I got divorced, I needed a change, too, and was offered a job in Houston. I had been there several times on business and knew some people there. Bought a big house (3,251 sq. ft.) for $216,000. Stayed 3 years and hated it there, despite the nice house and financial benefits. Got an offer to return to California and jumped at the chance. So I understand the desire to 'get out of town.' Even if SD isn't where you ultimately end up, it will be a good change and fresh start for you. And California is a beautiful state.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

Good luck with the move Jami!!! You and Marlene will have a blast! Plus, base housing is usually cheap... so find yourself a Navy man!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AndyFarmer

GoldenLover84 said:


> So is Nicole (Rosco's Mom) actually banned or just pretending. There's no option for me to PM her anymore so not sure what's goin' on there.


Yeah, I saw that too. Did she ask to be banned? I didn't see anything she said that was bad...does anyone know??


----------



## ShannonW

AndyFarmer said:


> Yeah, I saw that too. Did she ask to be banned? I didn't see anything she said that was bad...does anyone know??


I believe she was banned against her will, but that's all I know.


----------



## AndyFarmer

Maybe some PM's were flying and she said some "magic" words???


----------



## ShannonW

Uh oh I hope not! I'm assuming the "magic words" were probably "you can find your missing friends at this location"?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

ShannonW said:


> Uh oh I hope not! I'm assuming the "magic words" were probably "you can find your missing friends at this location"?


pretty sure that is it...


----------



## lovealways_jami

Sorry , didnt mean to hijack...
LOL!


----------



## ShannonW

lovealways_jami said:


> Sorry , didnt mean to hijack...
> LOL!


Lol! Whay to hijack the Dillon thread!

hmmm... how can this not be hijacking the Dillon thread....


----------



## PeanutsMom

ShannonW said:


> Uh oh I hope not! I'm assuming the "magic words" were probably "you can find your missing friends at this location"?


I wonder why we did not get a thread "filling us in" as we did with marlene? I guess it just isn't juicy enough:uhoh:


----------



## jak_sak

ShannonW said:


> Lol! Whay to hijack the Dillon thread!
> 
> hmmm... how can this not be hijacking the Dillon thread....


Nice picture of the furbabies!!


----------

